# From Stormy Weather (1943) - Cab Calloway and the Nicholas Brothers



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2014)

From the 1943 movie Stormy Weather, here is Cab Calloway and the Nicholas Brothers...


----------



## Falcon (May 11, 2014)

GREAT video Sea !  Thanks.   My kind of music.  (I didn't see ONE microphone.)


   SO much better than the crap we have today.


----------

